# Just did a complete remodeling of our home



## AZ Jim (May 4, 2015)

Here is the result, don't you just love it?  Lot's of love and money but well worth it.  Next week we're getting cable and we'll be able to remove the ugly antenna.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

Umm..lovely!


----------



## AZ Jim (May 4, 2015)

You should see the interior, it's even nicer.


----------



## Glinda (May 4, 2015)

Is that Mrs. Jim standing in front?  For some reason she seems less than happy with the job.  I can't imagine why.
:dunno:


----------



## AZ Jim (May 4, 2015)

Yes, it is.  She loves the improvements.  The toilet is inside the house now too.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

Jim, I have to say our house in Uganda was nicer than this one.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2015)

The Mrs. is a lucky lady!


----------



## Falcon (May 8, 2015)

A coat of paint would hold it together for a few days.  Something to think about  Jim.


----------

